# Apron vent



## hammerhead2 (Oct 19, 2015)

Has anybody herd of or tried VTF vent? It is an apron flashing and vent in one. perfect for porches or any roof line that ends at a knee wall. I tried this stuff last year and have been using it more often then I thought I would. It is by far the easiest to install and best looking product for that application. I have been looking at other roofs to see if anyone else is using it but I don't see it much.


----------



## lcllcroofing (Nov 6, 2015)

*Perfect timing*

I came across this post ... I have been looking for a product like this for some time now. For the last 15 years I have been installing can vents or fabricating some ridge vent cut in half. But neither are very appealing to look at especially on the front of a house. I looked up where to purchase VTF and I could not believe it has taken this long for someone to come up with a solution to venting porches and shed roofs. It was easy to install and nicer looking than other products that they sell for that application. I purchased the vent at Wimsatt in Wayne and asked the girl Amanda at the front desk if they sell a lot of it. She said that a lot of other contractors this year have been using it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes, its a Vent panels cover open areas on an installed rack face, providing a clean, professional appearance, while maintaining open area for cooling airflows.

Contractor Quotes


----------

